# Hymer 1996 decals



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Can or has anyone got some close up pictures of decals across top of windscreen I have a 584 and im trying to get pics to graphics firm to renew my almost totally faded decals would grateful of any pics, my email address is "[email protected]"


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Just type Hymer 584 into Google images, loads of pics in there.
Also a few on ebay.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Have a look at
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/1412/pixindex.html

It's our May 1997 Hymer and I am not sure exactly when the new shape came in, but it might help.

Brian


----------

